# I am hungry, I really want to eat something now



## Cherubino

Hello everyone,

I would like to know how one expresses "I am hungry" (or any close equivalent) and "I really want/would like to eat something now" in your language.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hi,

In Turkish, you say *"Çok açım. Bir şey yemem lazım artık."*


----------



## jester.

German: Ich habe Hunger. Ich will jetzt wirklich etwas essen.


----------



## Tao

Dutch:

Ik heb honger. Ik wil nu echt iets eten.


----------



## pilenton

In Spanish:

"Tengo hambre. Quisiera comer algo ahora mismo."

And it's true!! 

Patricia


----------



## Stéphane89

In French:

*J'ai faim, je voudrais vraiment manger quelque chose maintenant.*


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Aš alkanas/alkana. Tikrai norėčiau dabar pavalgyti. (male/female)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Swedish:*
''Jag är hungrig, jag vill verkligen äta nånting nu."

Native confirmation needed.


----------



## Moogle

Forget writing in French. I am no good at it! Haha, it's probably all messed up and not conjugated properly.

However, this is how I would say it in Vietnamese. (I can speak it but can't write it properly due to these incredibly rare accents and stuff. I can read some of it though).

*This is the English pronunciation equivalent*

- Tao/em/anh/chi/co/choo (depending on who you are) doi wa! Toy/em/anh/chi/co/choo muong ang be yuh.


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:

Ho fame. Vorrei proprio mangiare qualcosa adesso.


----------



## barbiegood

In Hungarian:

Éhes vagyok, nagyon szeretnék valamit enni.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_Mi malsatas.  Mi tre volas manĝi ion nun._


----------



## DrWatson

In Finnish:
*
Minulla on nälkä. Tahtoisin todella heti jotain syötävää.*


----------



## sean de lier

In *Tagalog*:

Gutom na ako. Gusto ko nang kumain ngayon.

(That's how I'm gonna say it.)


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_Jestem głodny _(masc.)_/głodna_ (fem.)_, naprawdę chcę teraz coś zjeść._


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Cherubino,

In Russian: I am hungry = Я голоден / Нф goloden or Я хочу есть / Ya khochu est' (the second one is less formal is more commonly used). 

I really want to eat something (right) now = literally, Я действ*и*тельно хоч*у* чт*о*-нибудь съесть пр*я*мо сейч*а*с / Ya deystv*i*tel'no khoch*u* cht*o*-nibud' s'est' pry*a*mo seych*a*s. But more common way to say it is, again, Я хочу есть.


----------



## pyana

In Serbian:

Gladan sam(m)/Gladna sam(f). = I am hungry
Stvarno bih pojeo(m)/pojela(f) nesto sada. = I really want to eat something now.


----------



## elroy

In Arabic:

أنا جائع.  لدي رغبة شديدة في أكل شيء الآن
_Ana jaa'i`un.  Ladayya raghbatun shadiidatun fii akli shay'in al'aan(a)._ 

I noticed that many contributors translated "really" literally - i.e. "in reality," but in this context I'm pretty sure it's meant to be used as an intensifier: "I really want to eat..." = "I have a strong desire to eat...", not "I truly want to eat...".

I translated the sentence into Arabic with that in mind.  Of course, it's possible that the various translations of "really" can also be used as intensifiers in the respective languages, but if they can't then the meaning is different from what (I suspect) the sentence means.


----------



## kid TJ

Slovenian:
Lačen sem. (m)/ Lačna sem. (f).
Res bi nekaj pojedel/pojedla zdaj.


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
Mám hlad.
Rád bych teď něco snědl(m)/snědla(f)/snědlo(n)


----------



## kusurija

Lithuanian:
Noriu valgyti.
Mielai dabar kažką suvalgyčiau.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi :
Mujhey badi bhook lagi hain!Mujhey abhi kuch khana hai!

In Malayalam
Inikju nalla veshupu (unDu), enthengyloom kazhikyaNumn!


----------



## Kelev

In Hebrew

I am really hungry
for a male
ani mamash raev

for a female
ani mamash re~eva

I want to eat now
for a male
Ani roze le~ehol ahshav

for a female
Ani roza le~ehol ahshav

I'm not native to Japanese but I've been studying it for 5 years and living in Japan for 4 of those years. So here it is in Japanese.

I'm really hungry
mechakucha hara heta
hara cho suita
onagaka ga totemo suita

I want to eat now
ima tabetai na
ima kuitai na


----------



## ~ceLine~

In Greek

Πεινώ .. Εγώ θέλω να τρώγω τώρα πράγματι ..



I just tried. 
[I wanted try because I'm learning this language, & I wanna know if I could or not ]

You have to check it before using ..


----------



## elroy

Kelev said:


> I want to eat now
> for a male
> Ani roze le~ehol ahshav
> 
> for a female
> Ani roza le~ehol ahshav


 Just to make it clear to other users, the correct pronunciation of the words in red is "rotse" and "rotsa."


----------



## Kelev

elroy said:


> Just to make it clear to other users, the correct pronunciation of the words in red is "rotse" and "rotsa."



yep, thanks


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
female -> Gladna sam. Htela bih nešto da pojedem.
male -> Gladan sam. Hteo bih nešto da pojedem.


----------



## HistofEng

In Haitian-Creole:

_Mwen grangou. Mwen vréman vle manje youn bagay kounya._


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

"I'm hungry." - *Tinc gana*.
"I really want to eat something now" - *Vull menjar alguna cosa* *ja/ara mateix.* 

The verbs "to have to" or "to need" sound more natural to me, though, instead of "to want" - *Haig de menjar alguna cosa ja/ara mateix.* / *Necessito menjar alguna cosa ja/ara mateix.*


----------



## olimolimil

In Basque (Euskera, from the Basque Country)

GOSEA DAUKAT, ZEOZER JAN NAHIKO NUKE ORAIN!


----------



## Abbassupreme

In transliterated, colloquial Persian:
Man kheyli gorosnam.  Kheyli delam mikhâd beram ghazâ/khorâki bekhoram.


----------



## divisortheory

*Japanese*
_I'm hungry:_ おなかがすいた (onaka ga suita) (lit: my stomach is empty)
_I really want to eat something now:_何か本当に食べたい。　(Nanika hontou ni tabetai) There are many ways to translate this. Not really sure what's best, it would depend on the situation, your mood, and who you are talking to.

*Vietnamese* 
_I'm hungry:_ dói quá (lit: so hungry)
_I really want to eat something now:_ Bây giờ thiệt muốn ăn cơm.


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese
I am hungry: Tôi đói bụng rồi.
I really want to eat something now: Bây giờ  thiệt tình tôi muốn ăn một cái gì đó.


----------



## Ellis

Azeri:

Män acam, çox istäyiräm indi bir şey yeyim.

The ä's are supposed to be written as schwas (upside-down e), but this font doesn't diplay them properly, so I replaced them with umlauts.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I am hungry :

1- Chinese :

我饿了 /wo3 e4 le/

2- Burmese :

I am hungry : ဗိုက်ဆာနေပါတယ် /bai ? hsa ne ba deh/ (ba = usual politening suffix ; ? =glottal stop)

3- Thai :

ดิฉัน /ผม หิอ ครั /ฅ่ะ / di-chân phôm hiũ khâ/ khráp./ (di-chân (fem.1st pers.) / phôm (masc.1st masc.) hiũ khâ (fem) / khráp (masc.)
( polite particles)

4- Quechua :

yarqawashan (hungry + to me-suffix + -ing suffix + 3rd pers. ) or simpler : yarqani (hungry + 1st. pers.)

5- Swahili :

nina njaa ( "have hungry ")


I really want to eat something now :

1- Chinese :

我现在真想吃点东西 /wo3 xian4 zai4 zhen1 xiang3 chi1 dian3 dong1 xi/

2- Burmese :

တက်အခုတစ်ခုခုစးချင်ပါတယ် / təkeh əkhu tə?khu-gu sà-jiN- ba-deh / ə = the -N, nasalisation ; ? = glottal stop

( təkeh, really ; əkhu, now ; tə?khu-gu, something ; sà, to eat ; -jiN-, to want ; -ba- , polite particle ; -deh, past/present marker )

3- Thai :

อยก ทาน อะไร ดอนิ จริงๆ /yak thaan arai deãwnìi jign-jign / (words are not usually separated )

4- Quechua :

kunan imatapas mikhunayani ashkhata . ( now /something/ to eat+ to want-meaning suffix+ 1st. pers suffix)

5- Swahili :
walahi ( or :kwa kweli) ninataka kula kitu sasa.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:*

मुझे सख्त भूख लगी है, मुझे अभी कुछ खाना है
مجهے سخت بهوكهـ لگى ہيں، مجهے ابهى كچهـ كهانا ہے 
(mujhe sakht bhuukh lagii hai, mujhe abhii kuCh khaanaa hai)

*Gujarati:*

મને બહુ ભૂખ લાગી છે, મને અબી કશું ખાવું છે
(mane bahu bhook laagi Che, mane abii kashu khaavu Che)


----------



## jaxlarus

~ceLine~ said:


> In Greek
> 
> Πεινώ .. Εγώ θέλω να τρώγω τώρα πράγματι ..
> 
> I just tried.
> [I wanted try because I'm learning this language, & I wanna know if I could or not ]
> 
> You have to check it before using ..



 I'm sorry Celine!!! It made me laugh, not like laugh AT you, but laugh because I kind of know you!

Now, the Greek equivalent would be:
 Πεινάω. Θέλω να φάω κάτι *τώρα*!

You'd stress *τώρα *(rather shout the word) to express the urge...
*Πεινάω *could also be *πεινώ*, but you'll mostly hear the first one in Greece and the second in Cyprus. And a Cypriot would say *τωρά *instead of *τώρα*.

Celine, if you want to know where you went wrong, come private


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thank you for teaching ..! 
When I had written that I hadn't learnt this subject (using two verbs, saying I want something etc) it was just a trying, now also I, paid attention. 

Thank you again


----------



## lil_2pac

Swahili:

I am hungry :- nina njaa

I really want to eat something now :- kwa hakika nataka kula kitu sasa


----------



## Woland

Romanian : Sunt flămînd,chiar vreau să mănînc ceva acum


----------



## Grosvenor1

I do not naturally speak Scots, more like Standard Scottish English, but here's an attempt at it in Scots:

"A'm stervin. Ah've really gottae eat somethin the noo."


----------



## alex.raf

*Persian:*


Abbassupreme said:


> In transliterated, colloquial Persian:
> Man kheyli gorosnam.  Kheyli delam mikhâd beram ghazâ/khorâki bekhoram.



If someone really gets hungry, they use an expression:
Roodeh bozorgeh dāreh roodeh koochikaro mikhoreh!


----------



## veracity

In Hungarian it is better to say:

Éhes vagyok, már nagyon ennék valamit!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Woland said:


> Romanian : Sunt flămînd,chiar vreau să mănînc ceva acum


 
This translation is entirely correct. Here is an alternative which resembles the English phrase a bit more in its construction: 

*Îmi este foame, chiar vreau să mănânc ceva acum.* 

 robbie


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:

Gladna sam. Sada bi stvarno nešto jela.


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
I am hungry - Tha an t-acras orm.  
I really want to eat something now = Tha mise ag iarraidh rud-éigin a dh’ithe an-dràsda!
(you could also use "a ghabhail" in place of "a dh'ithe" - much more colloquial!"


----------



## AFRO_FANTA

*In Swahili:*
Nasikia njaa, nataka chakula saa hii


----------



## bb3ca201

Grosvenor1 said:


> I do not naturally speak Scots, more like Standard Scottish English, but here's an attempt at it in Scots:
> 
> "A'm stervin. Ah've really gottae eat somethin the noo."


 
Good answer, Grosvenor! (Love the Scots tongue )  In the Highlands, a Gael could say:

Tha an t-acras orm.  Tha mi ag iarraidh rudeigin ithe an-drasda


----------



## keyinyong

Malay language, which can be use in Malaysia:
Saya sangat lapar. Saya mahu makan sesuatu sekarang.


----------



## ibroe

Hi,

Spoken Sarawakian Malay : Kamek lapar gilak. Kamek mauk makan apa ajak kinek tok.

It would be useful if you are coming to Kuching.


----------

